# 05 25 hp merc four stroke won't stay in reverse



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

My "swag" is the linkage in the midsection, above the water pump has slipped.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've never pulled a lower unit is it hard(thats what she said)
seriously though how difficult is it?something i can do in the garage with no special tools?
i never use reverse but am trying to sell and want it working without paying mech. to do it 
thanks


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Pulling the LU on a merc is easy. Four screws > pull > out.


----------

